# Mono for a Akios F-15



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Youngest son bought a Akios F-15, wants to practice his distance casting and use the line for surf fishing also, what mono line would you suggest? He snaps 40-50# braid with a spinning reel casting 3-4oz. sinkers with no shock leader so I assume he will need a shock leader on this mono, thanks.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Sakuma 20lb with a shock leader is a good option. Or Sufix Tritanium 17lb with a shock leader.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

pcbtightlines said:


> Sakuma 20lb with a shock leader is a good option. Or Sufix Tritanium 17lb with a shock leader.


^^^^^^^^^^^^ this all day^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I practice distance casting and get a bad bird’s nest at least once a month and have to totally replace my line. If you’re cost-conscious, save the Sakuma or Tritanium for fishing trips and use cheap 15# test (+ 50# mono shock leader) for practice.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Matt Bizarro said:


> I practice distance casting and get a bad bird’s nest at least once a month and have to totally replace my line. If you’re cost-conscious, save the Sakuma or Tritanium for fishing trips and use cheap 15# test (+ 50# mono shock leader) for practice.


Yes I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Fishing or Distance - Sakuma .35mm 18# or .31mm 14# mono, with at least 60# mono leader.


----------

